
Zenimax vs. Facebook Part 2: Problems of VR - smacktoward
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=38407
======
Tloewald
I read this post hoping it would articulate the challenges of VR at a high
level in an innovative way. After a promising start it turns out only to cover
the problems that oculus has addressed — which all deal with the headset. The
other problems that remain either unaddressed or poorly addressed aren't even
discussed, ie motion tracking and motion in general (walking around), gesture
and pose tracking, facial capture, force feedback, and eventually things like
true spatial sound. Let's not even discuss olfactory capture and synthesis or
temperature or breezes or wetness.

Yes the optics and latency issues are interesting, but Carmack has actually
discussed this on stage on several occasions.

~~~
kemayo
I mean, it's _literally_ a post about the Zenimax vs Facebook lawsuit. So
covering the early Oculus developments is really all that's in scope for it.

